# Started my first cycle...



## Beedeezy (Jan 2, 2015)

500mg Test E split mon/Thursday. 
.5 Arimidex EOD
Normal Nolva/Clomid Pct

So I pinned for the first time today, not gonna lie I was pretty reluctant to dart myself in the quad not really knowing what to expect. Pleasantly surprised zero pain and was a nice smooth injection. 
With this being my first time and not having any experience with my source. How long do I take it and wait before determining if I have legit gear or not?
I am fully prepared to lose my money, not that anyone wants to but you have to pay to play and I know it happens. 
Thanks for any input and as always I appreciate you guys.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get bloodwork about 6wks in and you'll see if it's legit or not.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 2, 2015)

What's the independent lab where you can order your own test without going to see a physician, wanna see if there is one in central Florida.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 2, 2015)

Nvm, found it.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 3, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> What's the independent lab where you can order your own test without going to see a physician, wanna see if there is one in central Florida.



http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_locations.php


Here's the one I use here in Florida. Punch in your zip code and it'll give you the closest location to you. Once you've found the LabCorp near you, select it as your location. Do a search for 'Hormone Panel for Females', select it. (relax, I know you're a dude. At checkout you'll enter that you are a male. No Worries) Next search for 'Lipid Panel', select it. Go to checkout, enter your info, select MALE..lol. When it comes time to pay enter your card number and this is the most recent discount code KE97T1 that will save you 15%. I believe total is around $90.
When you go, be sure to fast the night before. Walk up to the desk and tell her you're there to do blood work and that you have a requisition number. They started asking for ID. No Worries. If by chance she asks you for a credit card "in case there are any incidentals", just look at her and say "there won't be". They say that to everyone. You'll probably get your results in 2 days.
Oh, and if by chance that promo code doesn't work when you go, just log on here and ask someone in the chat. A lot of guys here use them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 3, 2015)

You didn't give me the site.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 3, 2015)

****, yes you did. Wasn't showing up for me until I submitted the last response my bad.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 3, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_locations.php
> 
> 
> Here's the one I use here in Florida. Punch in your zip code and it'll give you the closest location to you. Once you've found the LabCorp near you, select it as your location. Do a search for 'Hormone Panel for Females', select it. (relax, I know you're a dude. At checkout you'll enter that you are a male. No Worries) Next search for 'Lipid Panel', select it. Go to checkout, enter your info, select MALE..lol. When it comes time to pay enter your card number and this is the most recent discount code KE97T1 that will save you 15%. I believe total is around $90.
> ...



Helped a ton, thank you.


----------



## snake (Jan 3, 2015)

Beedeezy,

Ow shit Brother, Popped your cherry? Well welcome to the brotherhood!

Hay Doc and IWGB have you going in the right direction. I would get those bloods done at about 5 weeks even 4 will tell you what you want to know. 

Maybe I missed it but how long you running that out? Give it time, I have used "Cyp" and that's not really much different than "E". It's gonging to take some time. 500 test only is a perfect first cycle; seems you are listening to the advice of others.

You may get away with just taking the AI on pin day. That worked for me on 400mg. but that was 400 and you're not me. On my normal TRT, I almost don't need it.

You busted me up when you said you weren't going to lie about the first jab. I probably have done it 1,000 times and it still gives me the sweats! Like a first love, you never forget you're first pin!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 3, 2015)

snake said:


> Beedeezy,
> 
> Ow shit Brother, Popped your cherry? Well welcome to the brotherhood!
> 
> ...



Thanks bro!
My plan is to run the test for 10 weeks but have enough to push to 15 weeks. I found myself laying in bed wondering about the AI funny you mentioned it. Read some people wait to see if Gyno is starting before taking anything but being the type of person I am. I will most likely just take it EOD and if it's never a issue I'll be willing to pay for the Arimidex each cycle. The cost to benefit ratio is something I'm willing to deal with. 
When I took the injection I had literally zero pain but found a little muscle soreness when going to bed and currently. Is that because I didn't warm it first, should I even need to warm plain old Test?
 I didn't find it to be concern-ably thick, I've also read mixed thing on PIP if that's even what I'm experiencing being from low quality gear. Is that true?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 3, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Thanks bro!
> My plan is to run the test for 10 weeks but have enough to push to 15 weeks. I found myself laying in bed wondering about the AI funny you mentioned it. Read some people wait to see if Gyno is starting before taking anything but being the type of person I am. I will most likely just take it EOD and if it's never a issue I'll be willing to pay for the Arimidex each cycle. The cost to benefit ratio is something I'm willing to deal with.
> When I took the injection I had literally zero pain but found a little muscle soreness when going to bed and currently. Is that because I didn't warm it first, should I even need to warm plain old Test?
> I didn't find it to be concern-ably thick, I've also read mixed thing on PIP if that's even what I'm experiencing being from low quality gear. Is that true?



What's up bro, its perfectly normal to have pain 24-48 hrs or so after an injection into virgin muscle. It will become less and less sore the more you pin it. The first time I pinned my glute it was very uncomfortable for almost 3 days, now I don't feel a thing.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 3, 2015)

Good to know. It's by no means unbearable pain, puts my mind at ease to know feeling some discomfort is normal though.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 3, 2015)

Probably won't just be the first injection either. Could take a few times for it to be comfortable.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, plan is to rotate. Quads one week glutes the next so maybe even a bit longer but I'm ok with it being sore. It's not 'that' bad.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey Beedeezy, welcome to the dark side.

Quads and gluts are good injections sites.  Also research ventro glut injections.  A member here shared that here over a year ago and ever since learning about VG pins that's been my favorite and easiest injection site.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool, I'll give it a shot (pun) Monday. I need to get some longer needles for glutes though. I did the quad with a 25g 5/8 needle which seemed to work fine since its a low fat portion of my body. I'd hate to go glute and end up sq instead of Im.


----------



## mickems (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats Beedeezy, on your first cycle.


----------



## Irish (Jan 5, 2015)

How's it going beedeezy? You going to keep a log of your cycle and training as well?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 5, 2015)

BeeDeezy...............you dove in!  Congrats on your first cycle, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

Didn't really think of logging since it's pretty simple. 
Second pin today left quad, second time was easier than the first so I'm happy. 
Today is shoulders 
All in the 4 sets 10-15 rep range
Military press
Overhead Dumbbells press
Front raise
Lateral raise 
Reverse flys
I don't really care too much about lifting the most or stopping when I hit a magic number. I write everything down but for the most part train by feel.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

I did take a full mg of Arimidex yesterday since I am nearing the end of the ironmags DMZ stack and thought I might be seeing some Gyno. 
Decided I would do .25 everyday instead of the .5 EOD. what do you all think about that. 
Trying to keep it simple and I think a everyday would be easier for me to NOT **** up instead of the EOD which will change days each week.

For the record I took the full 1mg of Adex as a loading dose which dropped to the for mentioned .25 today.


----------



## mickems (Jan 8, 2015)

Beedeezy, I'm curious. you said "thought I might be seeing some gyno" meaning you think you have it now -or- you foresee getting it soon?


----------



## bvs (Jan 9, 2015)

The libido hit me like a truck in about 10 days on my first cycle


----------



## Irish (Jan 9, 2015)

bvs said:


> The libido hit me like a truck in about 10 days on my first cycle


Were you running prop though? We are both running lost esters so I expect to feel a similar thing about 4-6 weeks in.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 9, 2015)

mickems said:


> Beedeezy, I'm curious. you said "thought I might be seeing some gyno" meaning you think you have it now -or- you foresee getting it soon?



I'm finished now, but I was in my 4th week of Super DMZ. I don't know if it was being paranoid but my nipples looked a little puffy one day and that's all it took for me to take the Arimidex.


----------



## Paolos (Jan 9, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> 500mg Test E split mon/Thursday.
> .5 Arimidex EOD
> Normal Nolva/Clomid Pct
> 
> ...



Congrats brother your gonna love it! If you get the nerves to pin a new site just head west on I-4 and I'll pin it for ya...lol! If you need pins quick
medlab supplies  is in pompano you can get them pretty quick. The are expensive on the shipping but close to home for us.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 9, 2015)

I work in a hospital, grabbed some 21g by one inch so gonna get them a turn and see if I need any longer.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 9, 2015)

I appreciate all the words and advice guys. It's awesome having a community of people to be able to bounce ideas off of and get solid advice from.


----------



## Paolos (Jan 9, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I work in a hospital, grabbed some 21g by one inch so gonna get them a turn and see if I need any longer.


That's fine for the VG and my favorite site. I find the delts a bit uncomfortable later in the day of the pin with short esters but fine the next day.
my rotation is quads, VG and delts... Don't like the upper R or L quadrant of the glutes always seem to hit a nerve or bleed like a stuck pig.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 9, 2015)

Monday I will attempt the VG, just need to make sure I study my landmark before for the first go at it.


----------



## Irish (Jan 9, 2015)

Let me know how that goes Bro, I looked into it but it doesn't seem like there is much muscle there on me (I'm sure there is) so I'm a bit sceptical about sticking a 1 inch pin into it. Happy pinning delts and quads for now. Can't hurt to find more sites to pin though!


----------



## Irish (Jan 13, 2015)

How did the VG pin go dude? Find it alright?


----------



## Paolos (Jan 13, 2015)

Irish said:


> Let me know how that goes Bro, I looked into it but it doesn't seem like there is much muscle there on me (I'm sure there is) so I'm a bit sceptical about sticking a 1 inch pin into it. Happy pinning delts and quads for now. Can't hurt to find more sites to pin though!



Irish its pretty easy after you locate it. Turn sideways and shift your weight back and forth to make it pop out. The muscle is deep and dense
and can handle some serious volume (2 or 3 ml no problem) and usually dosent bleed or leak. My delts leak like crazy so I have to massage
the oil in. Use a landmark to remember the spot. I have a small mole on one side and a scar on the other.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 14, 2015)

Irish said:


> How did the VG pin go dude? Find it alright?



I ended up going quad do to waking up late and needing to lift before work. Tomorrow I will attempt VG if I feel confident enough.
Injections are going good though much less deliberating before stabbing that for sure.


----------



## Irish (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah I've been rotating delts and quads. Doing my 4th pin tomorrow. Just interested in learning as many spots as possible in case I ever want to run prop or compounds with different esters. Not even done glute yet lmao.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 15, 2015)

Irish said:


> Yeah I've been rotating delts and quads. Doing my 4th pin tomorrow. Just interested in learning as many spots as possible in case I ever want to run prop or compounds with different esters. Not even done glute yet lmao.



Ok, VG went fine. Painless, injection went in smooth and I'm happy. I would say better than the quad but can't speak for the deltoid since I've been avoiding that spot.


----------



## zapata99 (Jan 23, 2015)

Could take a few times for it to be comfortable


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 23, 2015)

I attempted VG again yesterday, something didn't feel right once the pin was in so I resorted back to the quad.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Having no t read responses,dont flame me for repeating something.1st time user,my advice is tart with as little gear as possible,500mgs a week is plenty,more is not better,because the more you use now the more youll have to use later,personally i used nolva once when i 1st started,i did a dball cycle only and got swollen glands,bitch tits hurt like a mofo,so dont mistake your nips getting puffy,if it doesnt hurt its not bitch tits.Get in thr gym and work your ass off,gear doesnt magically make you arnold after 1 cycle,it took me 20yrs to get the body i wanted,and when i started we were all guinea pigs,none of us knew what we were doing,the gear was all overdosed,all of it,im from the OLM days when every UGL kicked ass and the gear was tested so nobody got away with cutting corners.Cycles then were 8 weeks,then 16 the 6months,then alot of us never came off,just using more and more.After we figured it out,numerous compounds used gave us the best results,personally i was a tren freak,but thats a serious mind **** compound that can take you to very dark places in your mind,very dark,after a couple cycles the sides get less and less.If you need to cut up,use EQ,and winny,bulking use deca,if it doesnt **** with your sex life personally just holding the bottle i couldnt get it up for a month,so you might be better eating your ass off.Eventually youll fall into the lifestyle and wont touch anything fried,any junk food.The workouts i found that worked best for me were cardio in nature,just 30 seconds between reps,id be out of the gym in an hour.And wear headphones your there to workout not talk or pick up chicks,if thats what you want dont juice,be prepared to jerkoff 10xs a day and want to screw anything that walks,remember your putting 10xs the amount of test in your body than a normal man.Stick to short cycles 10 weeks max,let your natural test come back before you cycle again.Dont listen to guys telling you about tren only cycles or 2grams of test a week,yea it works you also dont see them around long,im a 20yr juicer,i had to stop and now i have nuts the size of raisins,i would stay away from clomid,its made from the female placenta and youll be like a bitch on the rag,i used to cry at corny tv commercials,stivk with nolva,and to be honest if you dont get bitch tits you dont need it.This is a long term deal,its gonna take you years to put on quality mass,yea youll hear the guys tell you they put on 30lbs,yea 25 is water which youll piss out,good luck my brother i made some of my best friends on these boards,just great people,takes awhile to be accepted,ask what you dont know,your always gonna have asses flame you,but if you dont know something ask,youll find a vet wholl answer you,ive had friends too afraid to ask me something when they started,they didnt wanna look like idiots,well they looked like idiots when one friend injected his glutes perpindicular,he thought you injected straight down in his ass,instead ofinto the muscle,so basically it was wasted gear injected into the subcanteous tissue,instead of the muscle,and rotate your spots,glutes,delts and thighs,go to basskiller and they show you exactly where to inject,be careful you can hurt yourself,my days are over now,but ill naswe anything you need to know


----------



## smp1 (Jan 23, 2015)

oh and i read your gear hurt,brother if it doesnt hurt its not real,my 1st cycle was sust,i couldnt even sit on my left ass cheek to drive my car,and you dont know what pain is,the old days there was a lab that put out the 1st high dosed test,it had a bee on the label,came in a 50ml jug,i did one shot and threw it out,i couldnt walk for a week,this gear today doesnt hurt,if you have a good lab,yea it hurts alittle,try gear that you cant even get out of bed for 2 days,god that shit sucked ass,LOL


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 24, 2015)

smp1 said:


> oh and i read your gear hurt,brother if it doesnt hurt its not real,my 1st cycle was sust,i couldnt even sit on my left ass cheek to drive my car,and you dont know what pain is,the old days there was a lab that put out the 1st high dosed test,it had a bee on the label,came in a 50ml jug,i did one shot and threw it out,i couldnt walk for a week,this gear today doesnt hurt,if you have a good lab,yea it hurts alittle,try gear that you cant even get out of bed for 2 days,god that shit sucked ass,LOL



Thanks for both comments bro. 
Yeah, I'm reaching the 4 weeks mark on test E 250mg twice a week and I have somewhat of a increased libido. Should really start kicking in soon depending on the quality of my goods.


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2015)

smp1 said:


> oh and i read your gear hurt,brother if it doesnt hurt its not real....



Some good posted info there smp1 but this one is way off. Here's how I know, I'm scripted for Test Cyp., it comes right from the pharmacy and I have no pain. End of study.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 25, 2015)

snake said:


> Some good posted info there smp1 but this one is way off. Here's how I know, I'm scripted for Test Cyp., it comes right from the pharmacy and I have no pain. End of study.



That's along the lines I heard too Snake. Although I think my issue was just muscles not use to having something injected into them. My discomfort is generally 24-48 hours and minimal. Sometimes I don't really have any discomfort.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

snake said:


> Some good posted info there smp1 but this one is way off. Here's how I know, I'm scripted for Test Cyp., it comes right from the pharmacy and I have no pain. End of study.



Ive never had pharm grade gear,always UGLs,and at 350mgs it usually hurt.There was a UGL called Morningstar that made custom blends,i had one made that was 150mgs of test e,150 mgs of Eq and 150Mgs of trene,that shit hurt so bad i couldnt walk,usually a good ugls gear hurts,personally i prefered it hurt because i knew it had enough BA in it to kill any bacteria,who knows how these ugls are truly making their gear,yea you ask them they all have chemistry degrees,sure they did.My Dr is gonna give me a script for gear,i have no doubt theres no pain involved


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

snake said:


> Some good posted info there smp1 but this one is way off. Here's how I know, I'm scripted for Test Cyp., it comes right from the pharmacy and I have no pain. End of study.



And by the looks of your AVI your gear is grade a brother,good job


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

snake said:


> Some good posted info there smp1 but this one is way off. Here's how I know, I'm scripted for Test Cyp., it comes right from the pharmacy and I have no pain. End of study.



Ans brother the reason cyp doesnt hurt is its cant be dosed higher than 200mgs or it crashes,lower doses mean less BA.Ive been privy to high dosed blends,dball,anadrol and base blends,tren,test and eq,you cant make a highly dosed blends and not have it hurt.Any test higher than 300 should have some degree of discomfort associated with it.Personally i had so much scar tissue built up,nothing hurt me anymore.But for a beginner with virgin tissue to do a high dose or even even sust with prop in it,its gonna hurt.Ive had the best suspension ever made,150mgs,it was so overdosed the hormone would look like a white sponge in the bottle,youd have to shake it like crazy to suspend the hormone before every shot,im talking tears running down your cheeks on every shot,but the beauty of suspension is it only hurts on injection,but that shit made you huge.I shoulda clarified what gear i was talking about,and at the end of my juixing i was doing easy 3gs of gear.I was 2% BF,i looked like a skinned rabbit,go on AB im sure theres still pics of me.And when i started their were labs like QV that anything was cripling.Cyps an awesome compond,they only use it for HRT because it doesnt shut you down,test eth is basically a male birth control,itll shut you down hard.Goldtsar was agood friend of mine after ORD he had one bag left,he called me a year after ORD,he was damn lucky he wasnt one of the 56 labs they took down,he thought it was eth so he dosed it at 350mgs,it was cyp,every bottle looked like glue,i had to boil water and liquify it before every shot,best gear i EVER did,cyps awesome


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2015)

Wut...

Cyp doesn't shut you down enanthate is male birth control 

Lower doses mean less BA.

You are talking out of your ass.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wtf man. 

Usually a good UGL gear hurts?? Uhhhhh, no man. Plenty of good gear out there that doesn't hurt at all. Gear doesn't need excessive BA for it to be effective.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 26, 2015)

SMP1 reminds me of someone I used to know.  

Brother, 21 gauge pins are overkill.  You don't need to punch such a big hole in yourself.  GPZ is in Clearwater.  Get some 23g 1.5 inch pins.  Use the 21s to draw and the 23s to inject.  For quads, I use a 25g 1 inch pin.  The smaller the hole, the better-and the less chance of scar tissue.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2015)

smp1 said:


> And by the looks of your AVI your gear is grade a brother,good job



Thanks brother but that's years of hard training. You don't get that in a year of TRT.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wut...
> 
> Cyp doesn't shut you down enanthate is male birth control
> 
> ...


and high dosed gear always means more ba,holy shit,they cant make a 400mg blend in 1 cc withour using more ba


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2015)

smp1 said:


> and high dosed gear always means more ba,holy shit,they cant make a 400mg blend in 1 cc withour using more ba


Maybe you mean BB? Benzyl Benzoate? BA is added as a percent by volume. Typically 2% in UGL. More hormone does not mean more BA. That's basic home brew science that every kitchen cook knows. 2% per 10ml 2% per 1,000ml. It's still 2%.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Wtf man.
> 
> Usually a good UGL gear hurts?? Uhhhhh, no man. Plenty of good gear out there that doesn't hurt at all. Gear doesn't need excessive BA for it to be effective.



Well the ones i used did,and i used strango for the last 5yrs,his eth always hurt at 350mgs,before that i used goldstar,and redstar,probaby the best UGLs ever,but im sure yours are better,and they dont hurt because their so overdosed they left out the BA


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe you mean BB? Benzyl Benzoate? BA is added as a percent by volume. Typically 2% in UGL. More hormone does not mean more BA. That's basic home brew science that every kitchen cook knows. 2% per 10ml 2% per 1,000ml. It's still 2%.



Brother you know who i am,you think for a second i dont know gear,i never brewed the gear,you know what i did,im not arguing with anybody,obviously nobody on here is old enough to remeber QV,or the 400mg test e with the Bee on the label,shit crippled you.and if you can find me a real suspension that doesnt make you tear up on injection ill show you an underdosed suspension.Prop hurts because the powder is crystal and it turns back to those crystals in your muscle,hence stupid pain for little gain


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

snake said:


> Thanks brother but that's years of hard training. You don't get that in a year of TRT.



you look natural,i know thats not gear,what youve done is kickass.TRT would never do that,you could tell i juiced,i did 3ccs eod usually 700 of test and 300 of tren e.It got uncomfortable when people look at you and know your juicing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2015)

smp1 said:


> Brother you know who i am,you think for a second i dont know gear,i never brewed the gear,you know what i did,im not arguing with anybody,obviously nobody on here is old enough to remeber QV,or the 400mg test e with the Bee on the label,shit crippled you.and if you can find me a real suspension that doesnt make you tear up on injection ill show you an underdosed suspension.Prop hurts because the powder is crystal and it turns back to those crystals in your muscle,hence stupid pain for little gain



No prop hurts because of the propionic  acid.  Modern day brewers have gotten significantly better I will say that.  There are a few guys here that used the QV and denkall  and reforvit-b.

I never used strango gear because he listed at GH15. That's like stabbing this community in the back getting in bed with that punk.

Anyone as far as the ba goes. A typical brew of test cyp contains:

Oil 
BA usually 2%
BB 18% to 22% 
Hormone

When pushed beyond 250mg for cyp let's say you typically need to add EO to keep it in solution and then enough to pin. 

With other more stubborn items you might see guiacol added.

But even nowadays guys are making test no ester with out the guiacol.

The market seems to have changed. Guys just won't accept painful gear anymore and sources will get flamed and ran out of town if their stuff leaves big knots

However anyone shooting high dosed gear should expect some pain. A friend of mine that I didn't think sensed pain tried a test 600. He could barely walk for like a week after a shot in the glutes or quads. Would spike a fever too.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 26, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> SMP1 reminds me of someone I used to know.
> 
> Brother, 21 gauge pins are overkill.  You don't need to punch such a big hole in yourself.  GPZ is in Clearwater.  Get some 23g 1.5 inch pins.  Use the 21s to draw and the 23s to inject.  For quads, I use a 25g 1 inch pin.  The smaller the hole, the better-and the less chance of scar tissue.



That's was a typo, I have 23 and 25g. 
No ****ing way I would stick myself with a 21g lol!


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 26, 2015)

smp1 said:


> Well the ones i used did,and i used strango for the last 5yrs,his eth always hurt at 350mgs,before that i used goldstar,and redstar,probaby the best UGLs ever,but im sure yours are better,and they dont hurt because their so overdosed they left out the BA


Ya, high dose per ml will hurt most of the time. That's pretty standard. But for normal doses (200-250mg/ml) of something like test E, it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No prop hurts because of the propionic  acid.  Modern day brewers have gotten significantly better I will say that.  There are a few guys here that used the QV and denkall  and reforvit-b.
> 
> I never used strango gear because he listed at GH15. That's like stabbing this community in the back getting in bed with that punk.
> 
> ...



Im old school brother,i just stuck with the labs i did because thats what i knew,i dont even juice anymore,i cant and you know why,id be an idiot to order anything,so im ****ed.All the gear ive used hurt,strango for the most part,didnt.Their coming out with stuff today i never even heard of,i never knew he posted on GH15,i heard of that board,what did they do.Im in huge trouble for getting too involved in this game,i dont realy care if gear hurts or doesnt,doent matter to me anymore,ill never do another show,which sucks,i was primed for the nationals when all the shit went down,20yrs of breaking my ass just thrown out the window,and strango ****ed me too,guy didnt offer one bit of support,all he cared about was what he lost,which was shit,the other shit got sent back and im sure he got it.When his wife ran it it was totally differant,oncw he took over,nothing was the same,his wife was awesome,he ****ed her too,the guy cares about himself period,and yes he is greedy and that will be hid downfall.So the new labs gear is smoother,good for you guys,doesnt mean shit to me.And i got an abcess from an infection that disfigured my leg,id bet my left nut i was more ripped than anyone on this board,that was then,this is now,i dont even go to the gym amymore,i have a hard time walking let alone worry about lifting


----------



## Get Some (Jan 26, 2015)

Delts are by FAR my favorite injection site. They can be rough at first since they are a smaller area, but I like the extra size I get for a few days! It's the easiest site for me now for sure... thighs are a crapshoot with so many veins


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 26, 2015)

smp1 said:


> Im old school brother,i just stuck with the labs i did because thats what i knew,i dont even juice anymore,i cant and you know why,id be an idiot to order anything,so im ****ed.All the gear ive used hurt,strango for the most part,didnt.Their coming out with stuff today i never even heard of,i never knew he posted on GH15,i heard of that board,what did they do.Im in huge trouble for getting too involved in this game,i dont realy care if gear hurts or doesnt,doent matter to me anymore,ill never do another show,which sucks,i was primed for the nationals when all the shit went down,20yrs of breaking my ass just thrown out the window,and strango ****ed me too,guy didnt offer one bit of support,all he cared about was what he lost,which was shit,the other shit got sent back and im sure he got it.When his wife ran it it was totally differant,oncw he took over,nothing was the same,his wife was awesome,he ****ed her too,the guy cares about himself period,and yes he is greedy and that will be hid downfall.So the new labs gear is smoother,good for you guys,doesnt mean shit to me.And i got an abcess from an infection that disfigured my leg,id bet my left nut i was more ripped than anyone on this board,that was then,this is now,i dont even go to the gym amymore,i have a hard time walking let alone worry about lifting


Well OK then.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 27, 2015)

smp1 said:


> Im old school brother,i just stuck with the labs i did because thats what i knew,i dont even juice anymore,i cant and you know why,id be an idiot to order anything,so im ****ed.All the gear ive used hurt,strango for the most part,didnt.Their coming out with stuff today i never even heard of,i never knew he posted on GH15,i heard of that board,what did they do.Im in huge trouble for getting too involved in this game,i dont realy care if gear hurts or doesnt,doent matter to me anymore,ill never do another show,which sucks,i was primed for the nationals when all the shit went down,20yrs of breaking my ass just thrown out the window,and strango ****ed me too,guy didnt offer one bit of support,all he cared about was what he lost,which was shit,the other shit got sent back and im sure he got it.When his wife ran it it was totally differant,oncw he took over,nothing was the same,his wife was awesome,he ****ed her too,the guy cares about himself period,and yes he is greedy and that will be hid downfall.So the new labs gear is smoother,good for you guys,doesnt mean shit to me.And i got an abcess from an infection that disfigured my leg,id bet my left nut i was more ripped than anyone on this board,that was then,this is now,i dont even go to the gym amymore,i have a hard time walking let alone worry about lifting



I don't know who you are, can I have a hint maybe? I'd like you see you in the prime condition.

Fyi, I'm not being facetious.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I don't know who you are, can I have a hint maybe? I'd like you see you in the prime condition.
> 
> Fyi, I'm not being facetious.



Go on OLM or Anabolic Board,theres tons of pics of me,i cant give you my name.Just look inder SMP,IDK if my AVI is still up at AB,i was an Elite VIP at AB,that was only given to guys who competed.I took this as far as you could take this,my goal was to win the nationals,and i woulda,i woulda competed in the over 50 class ,and i looked at the guys who won the previous year and they all looked like shit,hanging skin from dieting,they looked over 50,my skin was tight as a drum,my body came from 30yrs of lifting,20juicing,and without a doubt i woulda never looked that good,not even close without all the gear i did,i knew a pro on there,he told me what they did,i couldnt belive it,im talking 3gs ED and 40ius of GH,thats how you get freakish,its not possible wo gear,you can look good,like Snake does,but to get freakish looking,you need alot of gear,and wheter it hurts or not,if your not getting Grade A gear,youll never look like that,i was in a contest at OLM for most improved,that was when i was just getting ripped,AB pics were when i looked retarded,and trust me looking back and the looks i got,people musta KNEW i was steroid freak


----------



## smp1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to rotate every month cyp and ethantate,about a g a week,that along with 750mgs of tren e a week,along with masteron,primo,base,EQ,whatever i had ,which was always everything.I also was on Homers domestic list,try getting on that,got Hyges with the scratch off numbers,always legit.that i paid for so i only did 3ius a day,GH works,just morphs your body into a freak,yea you need to lift every day,i used to close grip 300lbs for tris,15 reps like it was nothing,i was only 175lbs,but im a short shit so i looked huge.Also did MTII,i was a walking chemistry lab,and yes MTII makes you black,so you can see all the cuts,but of course i IDK what im talking about,LOL,ok sure,oh and i never touched Arimidex,i did nolva once at my start when everyone tells you your gonna grow tits,yea sure you are,if your prone to bitch tits you dont have the genes to get retarded looking,so dont waste your time


----------



## smp1 (Jan 27, 2015)

And if the Administrator has a problem with Strango,thats his deal,before the shit went down,his gear was the most sought after gear,everybody wanted it,he kept upping his min order he couldnt handle all the buisiness,and the pro i knew,Strango was his favorite gear,that was then.The shit with his wife killed his biz for over a year,then he started getting the raws he had acess to again and his gear was grade A again.Now i dont have a clue,and i forgot all the emails i had,my rep gave my access to anything i could ever want or need.Soi really dont need to take shit for saying the gear i had hurt,who cares,yea EO takes away alot of the pain,alot of guys cant use EO either,im not gonna argue,you guys will find your own way


----------



## RealEasy (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking for a bit of advise, been out of the gym seen for quite a few years (due to medical problems) anyway been back into it for around 3 mths, decided that letting age catch up with you is pretty much a real downhill ride ( I'm 59). So I trained for the first mth to get over all the soreness etc and went on the following cycle, Tren A 75 EOD and Test E 125mg twice per week the results where just short of amazing, started out as  5'10" (178cm) 85kgs heaps of BF, now I'm 87kgs waist has gone from 42" to 33", BF 12% and I'm hard, cut and quite muscular, very strong and on a very low carb diet with zero cadio. Tren doesn't effect me, sex drive and the old fella down under work as they should and I wont be doing any PCT as I'm not going off Test at all - my question is what should I do next - Continue with the same Tren cycle after a break or follow other cycles that seem to be proven i.e. upping dosage, changing drugs etc etc or just stay with the cycle that's already worked for me - your guys views much appreciated


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't help here, don't have experience.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2015)

smp1 said:


> And if the Administrator has a problem with Strango,thats his deal,before the shit went down,his gear was the most sought after gear,everybody wanted it,he kept upping his min order he couldnt handle all the buisiness,and the pro i knew,Strango was his favorite gear,that was then.The shit with his wife killed his biz for over a year,then he started getting the raws he had acess to again and his gear was grade A again.Now i dont have a clue,and i forgot all the emails i had,my rep gave my access to anything i could ever want or need.Soi really dont need to take shit for saying the gear i had hurt,who cares,yea EO takes away alot of the pain,alot of guys cant use EO either,im not gonna argue,you guys will find your own way


My problem with strango has nothing to do with you.  I don't like you because your posts are full of incorrect statements. The more you post the more stupid you look. It's comical in fact.  Switching between test c and e? It's test.  Listening to you talk about what you used to be... its like Uncle Rico "we coulda taken state."

Not impressed with Olm references either. That board is good for only one thing. Getting scammed.  HK was the only decent thing going on there but with riptropin in the shitter then who cares.

So if you can't juice and are in so much trouble with being busted and all why are you here?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2015)

RealEasy said:


> Looking for a bit of advise, been out of the gym seen for quite a few years (due to medical problems) anyway been back into it for around 3 mths, decided that letting age catch up with you is pretty much a real downhill ride ( I'm 59). So I trained for the first mth to get over all the soreness etc and went on the following cycle, Tren A 75 EOD and Test E 125mg twice per week the results where just short of amazing, started out as  5'10" (178cm) 85kgs heaps of BF, now I'm 87kgs waist has gone from 42" to 33", BF 12% and I'm hard, cut and quite muscular, very strong and on a very low carb diet with zero cadio. Tren doesn't effect me, sex drive and the old fella down under work as they should and I wont be doing any PCT as I'm not going off Test at all - my question is what should I do next - Continue with the same Tren cycle after a break or follow other cycles that seem to be proven i.e. upping dosage, changing drugs etc etc or just stay with the cycle that's already worked for me - your guys views much appreciated


You should start your own threads with your questions sir. But for now I will just say you should consider your goals for the cycle and find the compounds that best suit your needs such as more ababolic  versus androgenic.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't help here, don't have experience.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 30, 2015)

Well this took an odd turn.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 30, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Well this took an odd turn.



Guess I'll update. 
I'm in week 4, think my gear is underdosed or I over estimated how I'd feel on 500mg a week. 
I'm going to finish this cycle with what I have been using pct and prep for the next cycle. 
Order 8 vials from a different source that I've heard really good things about. 
Once my wife is pregnant I think I will blast and cruise. 
Thinking 500mg-750mg blast and cruise at 250mg. Can anyone chime in with a recommended dose plan. I'd like to keep things on the low side of the range. 
Fyi my test is 250mg/ml


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's only week four. Give it some time.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 30, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> It's only week four. Give it some time.



I keep thinking I'm in the 5th week because I'm about 1.25mls into my second vial but I think they were measured a little short.


----------

